# Dienstnachricht - 30 Euro WM Bonus



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2006)

Hallo, 

ich habe heute eine Dienstnachricht bekommen. Ich war sehr misstrauisch und habe mir erstmal die Details einblenden lassen. 

Dort war ein Link auf einen Server mit der IP Adresse 194.158.56.2 diese ist laut Ripe auf eine Firma in Malta zugelassen. 

Ich empfehle euch lieber vorsichtig zusein. 


Gruss
Micha


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Dienstnachricht - 30 Euro WM Bonus*

Also ich weiss ja nicht warum das verschoben worden ist, vielleicht haette ich dazu schreiben sollen das ich diese Dienstnachricht auf meinem Handy empfangen habe. 


Gruss
Micha


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Dienstnachricht - 30 Euro WM Bonus*

Was ist denn eine "Dienstnachricht"?


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Dienstnachricht - 30 Euro WM Bonus*

was ist an Malta grundsätzlich so problematisch?


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Dienstnachricht - 30 Euro WM Bonus*

Wenn ich einen Klingelton bestelle wird dieser nicht auch als Dienstnachricht verschickt, wo du drauf klickst und er dann eine GPRS Verbindung aufbaut und diesen downloadet. Habe noch nie einen Klingeton bestellt, aber soweit ich weiss heisst das bei Nokia Dienstnachricht. 

Keine Ahnung aber ich wuerde keine Vertraege mit Firmen schliessen welche einem einfach so einen Links sendet. Wenn dann der Firmensitz noch in Malta sitzt neee danke. Als bsp. Jamba, Bet and Win und wie die alle heissen stellen keine Server in Malta auf bloss um kosten zusparen


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Dienstnachricht - 30 Euro WM Bonus*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> aber soweit ich weiss heisst das bei Nokia Dienstnachricht.


http://nokia.com.br/support/tutorials/8310/german/wap_neu.html


> PUSH-Dienstmeldungsanzeige
> Das Telefon kann eine Dienstnachricht mit einer kurzen Kopfzeile empfangen und eine Verbindung zu einem bestimmten WAP-Dienst herstellen. Die Arten der Mitteilungen können von einem Netzbetreiber oder über den Inhalt eines Content-Providers ausgewählt werden, damit Sie nur Mitteilungen erhalten, die Sie auch interessieren.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Dienstnachricht - 30 Euro WM Bonus*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe heute eine Dienstnachricht bekommen. Ich war sehr misstrauisch und habe mir erstmal die Details einblenden lassen.
> 
> Dort war ein Link auf einen Server mit der IP Adresse 194.158.56.2 diese ist laut Ripe auf eine Firma in Malta zugelassen.
> 
> Ich empfehle euch lieber vorsichtig zusein.



Das sollte eine Wap-Push Nachricht gewesen sein, diesen Spam habe ich auf 2 Handynummern bekommen.

Beschwert habe ich mich auch schon, nur leider kam nichts sinnvolles bei rum.

Ich sehe das genauso, finger weg.

Gruß


----------

